# First Kahr



## brentv2186

I Just bought my first Kahr it's a CW40 I got it for $315.00 is that a good deal? Does any one know where you can get magazines for a good price?


----------



## recoilguy

brentv2186 said:


> I Just bought my first Kahr it's a CW40 I got it for $315.00 is that a good deal? Does any one know where you can get clips for a good price?


In the gun world, it is magazines are for pistols not clips. Just and FYI some people really give a new guy a hard time about that.

$315 is a very good price in my opinion. Your first Kahr is usually just the first in long line of them.

here is one place mag for .40 Kahr

another mag spot

Congrats on the new gun!!!

RCG


----------



## brentv2186

Thanks, only owned revolvers before so I'm not up on the jargon. I got to shoot it for the first time yesterday and I loved it. However I still need some practice, Its a lot different than a S&W .357. 4" revolver


----------



## brentv2186

Has any one purchased the night sights for the CW40? I thought about ordering them but wanted some opinions on them before hand.


----------



## SGTRick1775

A set of tritium night sights is a good investment. Seeing those three glowing dots at night is a comforting feeling.


----------



## brentv2186

My buddy carries a sig 9mm that has night sights and he showed them to me and I loved them. I bought this kahr strictly as a defense gun and being able to see the sights at night seems comforting.
Plus they look sweet at night!!!
Do you know if they tough to install? Can I do it or should I take it in to a gun smith?


----------



## recoilguy

The CW you will need to go to a gunsmith or a machinist ayt the very least to putthe tritium front sight on. Notice no dovetail on the front. Might as well let him put the rear onon too. It isn't something that is a cake walk.

RCG


----------



## brentv2186

Ok, Thank you all for you help


----------



## rccola712

How about some pictures of that new gun of yours?


----------



## bigbob68

GREAT price as they just went up to $369 for the 9mm and 40S&W and the 45acp is $389. Nice snag and CONGRATS!!! I am a dealer so I try and keep up with the prices. I just ordered a K9 for $605.


----------



## foto202

I just picked up this gun from a friend yesterday. Brand new never shot! Got a pretty good deal too, Haven't had a chance to shoot it yet but hopefully friday. I bought it primarily to carry...so I need to get these 200 break in rounds in.
I thought about the tritium sights too. So far seems like a decent gun for the price


----------



## recoilguy

brentv2186 said:


> My buddy carries a sig 9mm that has night sights and he showed them to me and I loved them. I bought this kahr strictly as a defense gun and being able to see the sights at night seems comforting.
> Plus they look sweet at night!!!
> Do you know if they tough to install? Can I do it or should I take it in to a gun smith?


http://kahrtalk.com/p-cw-series-pistols/572-cw-night-sights-available-2.html

Here is a pretty good conversation and directions as to the entire nite site CW situation.

RCG


----------



## jlentz

brentv2186 said:


> Thanks, only owned revolvers before so I'm not up on the jargon. I got to shoot it for the first time yesterday and I loved it. However I still need some practice, Its a lot different than a S&W .357. 4" revolver


As you can see when you say "clip" everyone knows what you are talking about, but still have to comment adversely. That is a very good deal/price for your Kahr. I don't know if others make knockoff mags./clips for these, but I would stick to original Kahr made magazines.


----------



## ampgoesto11

brentv2186 said:


> I Just bought my first Kahr it's a CW40 I got it for $315.00 is that a good deal? Does any one know where you can get magazines for a good price?


If you bought a Kahr, you probably will not need a magazine for it. Chances are good that it will jam after the first round, anyway. If you treat it like a single-shot, then you will never be disappointed. Placing a full mag of ammo in a Kahr suggests that the shooter expects the gun to fire all rounds from the mag. Kahrs rarely do this. Why not lower your expectations of Kahr and treat it like a single-shot? Kahr seems comfortable with this approach. They seem to build PM45s based on their low expectations of how they should function. The mag is just for looks and to drop when you need to grab that next single-shot round with your fingers to manually load in the chamber. If you practice enough, you can get pretty fast at it. If you buy two Kahrs, then you can practice your single-shot loading with one that does not recycle from the mag, while you wait for the other Kahr you shipped to them that they fail to fix. When you get back the one you shipped, then you can buy a cowboy holster and carry two very nice single-shots. Really, using a mag in a Kahr pistol is like polishing a turd.


----------



## VasSigmeister

ampgoesto11 said:


> If you bought a Kahr, you probably will not need a magazine for it. Chances are good that it will jam after the first round, anyway. If you treat it like a single-shot, then you will never be disappointed. Placing a full mag of ammo in a Kahr suggests that the shooter expects the gun to fire all rounds from the mag. Kahrs rarely do this. Why not lower your expectations of Kahr and treat it like a single-shot? Kahr seems comfortable with this approach. They seem to build PM45s based on their low expectations of how they should function. The mag is just for looks and to drop when you need to grab that next single-shot round with your fingers to manually load in the chamber. If you practice enough, you can get pretty fast at it. If you buy two Kahrs, then you can practice your single-shot loading with one that does not recycle from the mag, while you wait for the other Kahr you shipped to them that they fail to fix. When you get back the one you shipped, then you can buy a cowboy holster and carry two very nice single-shots. Really, using a mag in a Kahr pistol is like polishing a turd.


:smt082


----------



## Glenn-SC

ampgoesto11 said:


> If you bought a Kahr, you probably will not need a magazine for it.


Smoking something are we?


----------



## dondavis3

I think you made a good buy.

I'm sorry that some of our members lack any good manners or taste.

I've heard nothing but good things said about Kahr's.

By the way welcome to thr forum - we're usually nicer than this :smt082

Congratulations on your good buy.

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex

dondavis3 said:


> I think you made a good buy.
> 
> I'm sorry that some of our members lack any good manners or taste.
> 
> I've heard nothing but good things said about Kahr's.
> 
> By the way welcome to thr forum - we're usually nicer than this :smt082
> 
> Congratulations on your good buy.
> 
> :smt1099


I agree. :smt001


----------



## xdm45

I bought a new CW9 and can't hit a paper plate at 7yds. It's more than likely ME, not the gun. Although, I can hit targets well with my new XDM9 - bigger gun, better fit for me. As far as reliability, Kahr is top notch, you should get several years of faultless service with yours. Now to go practice some more with my Kahr.


----------



## recoilguy

The trigger on the CW9 takes a little getting used to ad it is a longer smooth pull. Once you get used to it. the gun will make holes right where you want the holes to be. I put a laser on mine and then prcticed with some snap caps and I could see the gun breaking down as i reached the Bang part of the trigger pull. i adjusted my finger and moved the tang into the web of my hand more and I can shoot in the black pretty good now. It took practice for me but I love the gun now!!!!!

RCG

PS....normally there is a much warmer recption on this board to new members. I am sure it isn't you that the problem is with.


----------



## mklo

where did you get that for that price? im trying to get one but dont know where to look to get them that cheap.


----------



## tomwalshco

xdm45 said:


> I bought a new CW9 and can't hit a paper plate at 7yds. It's more than likely ME, not the gun. Although, I can hit targets well with my new XDM9 - bigger gun, better fit for me. As far as reliability, Kahr is top notch, you should get several years of faultless service with yours. Now to go practice some more with my Kahr.


Got one a month ago and love it. I'm very accurate with it and I'm a mediocre shot at best. But I did get a head start on the trigger because I own/have owned a number of DA trigger Kel-Tecs. I can hit an 8"x10" piece of paper every time from 75' with the CW9.

Put a snap cap in there and practice around the house. Get comfortable with the trigger. You'll be shooting the wings off of flies before you know it.....


----------



## rdarabos

*kahr cw 40*



brentv2186 said:


> I Just bought my first Kahr it's a CW40 I got it for $315.00 is that a good deal? Does any one know where you can get magazines for a good price?


just wondeing where you got your kahr im looking to buy the same gun


----------



## saroadstar

I just bought my firs Kahr and so far I like the CW45. I found it to be super accurate at 7 yards. I bought it used and the guy just had the Trijicon night sites put on at the factory and I love em. Lots of information to be gained on here....thanks


----------



## dondavis3

Congratulations - you bought a good gun.

:smt1099


----------

